# SERRASLAMUS HOLLANDI OR PYGOCENTRUS NATTEREREI



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
My piranhas are serrsalmus hollandi or pygoncentrus nattererei:


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are definitely serras and not pygos.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are not natteri.

i would say forsure serra species not sure about hollandi or not need better pics of the flank


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

my vote would go to s. medenai(SP?)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

my vote! are take them out before something bad happen to the "Serra" piranha. put them in seperate tank.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my guess would have to be rhoms from what i can tell


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like some red is forming on there anal fin.


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
Could you tell me what kind of piranha is this, the guy thata sold me the other ones say that thhey rae some thing like a combination between serrasalmus rhombueus and pygocentrus nattereri, but what kind of piranha is this, what do you thing?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im really not too sure but that fish is SHARP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That photo was taken by Dr. Peter Henderson, PISCES Conservation Ltd and it was ID by me as S. sanchezi. It's not a cross of anything.


----------

